# S&W Bodyguard .380 Available?



## MCGA (Oct 14, 2009)

I have tried to search this topic with little success. Does anyone know when the Bodyguard 380 will be on shelves? The Smith website says may 2010, but I have not seen any anywhere. anyone have nay info on this? Thanks!


----------



## sw (Mar 30, 2010)

They are on the shelves. I got to look at one in Michigan.


----------



## lbslures1 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Bodyguard Available*



MCGA said:


> I have tried to search this topic with little success. Does anyone know when the Bodyguard 380 will be on shelves? The Smith website says may 2010, but I have not seen any anywhere. anyone have nay info on this? Thanks!


I just bought one here where I live and they only had the one but sure they will get more soon. Shoals Outdoor Sports, Muscle Shoals, AL
I have seen them online in several places but most are backordered one in particular with a decent price was OMBExpress.com


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

The local shop I use has one in stock for $499 so they are probably much easier to find now than they were when this thread started back in July.


----------



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

Still HARD to find down here in Sunshine State. At two gun shows, over the last month, only saw one and they were stuck on LIST for it ($575) Not happening for me at that price!

Still hear a lot of problems being reported on forums for breakdown bolt comes out, trigger issue...hopefully S&W has/will address these.
:smt1099


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

adjohns3 said:


> Still hear a lot of problems being reported on forums for breakdown bolt comes out, trigger issue...hopefully S&W has/will address these.
> :smt1099


My wife purchased a BG .380 about a month ago and has a few hundred rounds through it. She's not had any issues with the trigger or the bolt that you mentioned. I did read some articles that indicated that some of the early BG's did have trigger issues. For what it's worth (and it's not statistically significant) but the range/shop where my wife bought her BG has sold about a dozen or more of that model and they've not had a single one come back for repair or warranty work.

The only problem that my wife has had is that some brands of ammo don't feed well - Fiocchi is one that I think she mentioned as not feeding. As the gun only comes with a single mag (come on, S&W...), we've not been able to experiment with other mags to see if it's a gun issue or a mag problem. Speaking of which, spare mags are difficult to find. My wife has a few on back-order.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

adjohns3 said:


> Still HARD to find down here in Sunshine State. At two gun shows, over the last month, only saw one and they were stuck on LIST for it ($575) Not happening for me at that price!
> 
> Still hear a lot of problems being reported on forums for breakdown bolt comes out, trigger issue...hopefully S&W has/will address these.
> :smt1099


How many is "a lot"? :watching:


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

There is one at the local shop here.


----------

